# Anyone use these amps



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I was thinking of useing this amp to power a second sub and was just wondering if anyone has any experience or uses this brand. The sub is a sealed 1.1 cubic foot enclosure with a ED 130V.2. I know it is small but I already have an A5-350 and it is just sitting around collecting dust... Any opinions on this amp would be appreciated.http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=TPLX2000


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> ... Any opinions on this amp would be appreciated ...


I never used one or heard about them ... I'm using Pyle Pro Cd player and Tape player on my DJ rack :bigsmile:

Here is a link to the company I found online ... it seems that they have a lot of products for sale; I'm assuming they're like "Pyle" that build audio products for cars and then have a "Pro" division most for DJ's :dontknow: ...http://www.technicalhifi.com/catlist.php

I also found this other amps too ... http://www.abesofmaine.com/item=TELX1000~item.htm and http://www.abesofmaine.com/itemList...rc&ORDER_DIRECTION=ASC&OFFSET=40&ROW_COUNT=20


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well they seem to be priced reasonably but I would like to hear someone who owns one to chime in. Like you said they dont seem to be known so that might be hard to do. I am going to google them and see if I can find some kind of reviews. I also found a 500w Bash amp with a parametric EQ built in so I might go that route instead. I would have to install it into the sub inclosure and I am not sure if I want to do that but it's an option. Thanks for the info.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I think I would want to see THD and frequency response numbers first.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Technical Pro provides incomplete specifications. I've seen the LX-2000 for $160, just too cheap to be of known substance to me. Hence, I would not purchase one of these amps. There are other amps for not much more that of known quantities/qualities.

http://www.technicalhifi.com/index.php


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Your right, I have an email in to them asking for specs so let's see if they give me the brush off. If they do then it's a no brainer. I will post the info if they send it.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Out of curiosity I emailed them this morning. I'm willing to bet we both don't get a response. We'll see.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

No info yet and I don't think it will come either. I found a Crown XLS 402D for 170.00 so I might scoop that up. What do you think?

http://www.charter.net/google/redirect.php?to=aHR0cDovL211c2ljYWwtaW5zdHJ1bWVudHMucHJpY2VncmFiYmVyLmNvbS9vdGhlci1hbXBzL20vMTgyMTU1NTUv&context=results.1&count=3&_LT=GRLK_GBARGLBLX_OGRSR


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

$170.00 for a Crown with an output of 450W/ch @ 4 ohms, you can't go wrong.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I cheaped out and got outbid at the last second. I bid 180.00 but at the last second someone got in at 183.00................****!!!!!!!! :foottap:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> $170.00 for a Crown with an output of 450W/ch @ 4 ohms, you can't go wrong.


I loved the old Crown amps back in the day. They sounded great, were workhorses, and took a beating. We used them along with the Dynaco amps for deejaying. Those were the days.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't want to start another thread so I will ask this here. I have a crown xls402 and I am going to use it for powering a sub. The sub is a 4ohm dual voice coil 600-1000w. The amp does 450w per channel into 4ohms so would it be better to wire each coil individually in stereo mode or can I wire the sub to show the amp 4ohms and bridge it to get 1140w. I could wire the sub so the amp see's 8ohms and that would be 900w. What would be your choice and why?


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Bridging with the coils in series, or running each voice coil off it's own channel should be approximately the same. 

I don't know of a way to wire (2) 4 Ohm impedances together to get a 4 Ohm impedance. Series, you get 8 Ohms, parallel, you get 2 Ohms.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Stereo mode is really "dual mono" since the signal to each channel will be the same from using a Y splitter from your receiver. Either way the sub will see 900 watts. The adavantage of the 8 ohm configuration is only one wire going to the sub from the amp.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, I didn't think you could wire it to show 4 ohms so I guess for the sake of less wires I will bridge it at 8ohms.


----------

